# I AM Nice



## itznice (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello Peoples the names Anthony. before the intro I'll just say Snowboarding , is THE Gnarliest sport ever invented . Im hoping On meeting some good friends to shred the mountain with & currently working my schedule/life to be more around the mountains more considering that I live in Boston not many are willing to put time and effort for it , I say they're scared -.-. iv snowboarded from 9-13 years old on the big mountains on Colorado learning the hard way (go to the peak, don't die on the way down). years after that I was too young to go by myself until my 20's iv got'n back on the board and been riding since then , Never gonna stop the slopes . Never gonna give up . Do it Or Die Trying


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

You are nice!
Don't you ever forget that!!

Glad you made this far without killing yourself.
Welcome.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Boston...isn't that like snowboarding hell...me thinks u done gone too far down.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

You are nice. Welcome! I love your youthful passion. Hold onto that!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice... Keep snowboarding


----------



## itznice (Apr 7, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Boston...isn't that like snowboarding hell...me thinks u done gone too far down.



it is hell, even tho it's my birthplace I always felt like I didn't belong here .nobody can't relate to the feeling , which lead me here. I'm moving to Colorado Next year & begin traveling to other mountains from there


----------



## itznice (Apr 7, 2016)

thnx people's , I'm even more motivated to test every limit possible


boarders & skiers unite  8)


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

itznice said:


> nobody can't relate to the feeling , which lead me here.


Welcome! Here, have a cuppa Stoke with whipped cream on top  
It's all relative, I live in VT and I feel the same ...nobody can relate to the feeling...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Greetings from another circle of hell.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Keep it bEast


----------



## itznice (Apr 7, 2016)

Anticrobotic said:


> Greetings from another circle of hell.


 hello there lol , if your circle's been through hell I am your friend 

hahaa


----------



## itznice (Apr 7, 2016)

[/QUOTE] Welcome! Here, have a cuppa Stoke with whipped cream on top. It's all relative, I live in VT and I feel the same ...nobody can relate to the feeling...[/QUOTE]

loll  thnx for the cuppa stoke . the fact that I'm Hispanic makes it even harder smh , especially how I ride , I'm one who broke the branch out the family tree I went rouge and chose to snowboard 8)


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

Welcome! I am from greater Boston, myself, though I can see you have become an accomplished snowboarder! I myself can only ride the bunny hill at Blue Hills and some other areas, but having said that, I encourage you to go for it and go for your snowboarding dreams!


----------

